# Utilisation de Tor



## bertol65 (2 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour
Quelqu'un utilise t il Tor ( appli qui permet d'être anonyme sur Internet ) ?
Est ce facile à configurer et à désinstaller si ça ne plait pas ?
Merci.


Tu as bien regardé la liste des forums ? Si si, juste en dessous celui où tu as posté, regarde bien &#8230; On y va !


----------



## anneee (2 Octobre 2008)

bonjour

j'ai trouvé une discussion qui devrait t'intéresser (tu sais en me servant de l'outil de recherche de macgé ):

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/etre-invisible-sur-le-net-102676.html


----------



## bertol65 (2 Octobre 2008)

J'ai déjà u cette discussion.
Mais ce n'était pas ma question. 
Est facile facile à configurer et à désintaller ?


----------

